# Cropping Ears



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

does anyone know where i could perhaps get my puppys ear cropped in tacoma washington and how much is it thanks


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Northgate Vet
206-363-8421

Animal Hospital of Newport Hills
425-643-1170

Redmond-Fall City Animal Hospital‎
24326 NE Redmond-Fall City Road, Redmond, WA‎ - (425) 868-8008‎

Emerald City Emergency Clinic‎4102 Stone Way North, Seattle, WA 98103(206) 634-9000‎

Kenmore Veterinary Hospital‎6630 Northeast 181st Street, Kenmore, WA 98028-4852(425) 485-6575‎
kenmorevet.com

You can look at more here.The above ones might do cropping.
vet ear cropping washington state - Google Maps


----------

